# My motorized middle weight schwinn



## Matt thomas (Feb 20, 2020)

I bought this 61 schwinn off my local craigslist for practically nothing. Nothing to special, but i really liked the frame. My intention from the start was to motorized it. Obviously it had the wrong chaingaurd, headbadge. I was pretty sure the pedals and bars were wrong as well. Wheels were basically trashed too. Turns out the gooseneck was not correct also, it was the perfect candidate to pull apart and rebuild into something else. No frame modifications or alteration, everything is bolted on or to the frame. Here's how i brought it home, and how it sits today.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Feb 20, 2020)

Looks A lot Meaner !!!        Grrrrrr.................


----------



## Sven (Feb 29, 2020)

Very cool. The exhaust looks like a python.


----------

